# AKC lab gundogs



## Terk (Apr 27, 2017)

My daughter wanted her own hunting dog (so what's a dad to do) I bred my 2 1/2 year old female black lab, to a yellow lab out of Idaho. Janga(female black lab) is a natural hunter, with a great nose, and will retrieve anything, and won't quit. Ace is a yellow lab with CHAMPION lines (comes from the famous Jazztime lines) we had 11 puppies (born April 1st, ready end of May) I tried to put together 2 dogs that would produce amazing hunters, and companions. Our of the 11 so far only 2 will be hunting(1 of which I'm keeping) not that a house dog is bad, I really want someone that wants, and needs a great huntin dog, we have 3 left 2males 1female, if your interested or know someone who is and for more info please call or text Tony 8017060098


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Is the female pup yellow or black?


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Terk said:


> My daughter wanted her own hunting dog (so what's a dad to do) I bred my 2 1/2 year old female black lab, to a yellow lab out of Idaho. Janga(female black lab) is a natural hunter, with a great nose, and will retrieve anything, and won't quit. Ace is a yellow lab with CHAMPION lines (comes from the famous Jazztime lines) we had 11 puppies (born April 1st, ready end of May) I tried to put together 2 dogs that would produce amazing hunters, and companions. Our of the 11 so far only 2 will be hunting(1 of which I'm keeping) not that a house dog is bad, I really want someone that wants, and needs a great huntin dog, we have 3 left 2males 1female, if your interested or know someone who is and for more info please call or text Tony 8017060098


How are the hips and health certifications?


----------

